# 2014-2015 Rogue Navigation Can't be updated??!!



## Sskraly (Nov 4, 2017)

Bought a 2014 Rogue for my daughter recently and when I tried to buy the latest Map update, the web site said "Our records indicate you already have the most recent map information for your vehicle. Please check back after your first year of ownership for a new map update." Just to be clear, I hadn't put any vehicle-specific information into the web site when it gave this message. Any of you can see this message by going to nissan.navigation.com and selecting Rogue with either 2014 or 2015. Selecting 2016 Rogue offers the latest update so that model works. 

Called navigation.com and they said that these models have some sort of "technical issue" preventing them from being updated!? It has now been about six months and they are giving me the same story, so it seems like this is never going to be fixed. Has anyone figured out any way around this or does anyone know anything more about it? Seems like they just don't want to bother figuring out the issue since it isn't the newest model, but this is a major defect. 

Thanks...


----------



## datechboss101 (Mar 24, 2017)

Sskraly said:


> Bought a 2014 Rogue for my daughter recently and when I tried to buy the latest Map update, the web site said "Our records indicate you already have the most recent map information for your vehicle. Please check back after your first year of ownership for a new map update." Just to be clear, I hadn't put any vehicle-specific information into the web site when it gave this message. Any of you can see this message by going to nissan.navigation.com and selecting Rogue with either 2014 or 2015. Selecting 2016 Rogue offers the latest update so that model works.
> 
> Called navigation.com and they said that these models have some sort of "technical issue" preventing them from being updated!? It has now been about six months and they are giving me the same story, so it seems like this is never going to be fixed. Has anyone figured out any way around this or does anyone know anything more about it? Seems like they just don't want to bother figuring out the issue since it isn't the newest model, but this is a major defect.
> 
> Thanks...


I should have posted this on the other forum, but I didn't; Get your daughter a Garmin Navi or tell her to use Google Maps. I have the 2016 and haven't upgraded the maps software on the navi yet, as its running the 2015 year maps.


----------



## Sskraly (Nov 4, 2017)

*Any other 2014/2015 Rogue with Nav owners out there?*

Of course people can use their phones as a Nav, that's not the point. We purchased a vehicle with a Navigation system (which costs more than a vehicle without Nav) and it is expected that any vehicle's Navigation system can be updated or else it becomes useless. To be clear, there ARE UPDATES AVAILABLE for 2011-2013 and 2016 onward. Only 2014 and 2015 are affected, so it is clearly a vehicle defect. Navigation.com told me that it is Nissan's responsibility to generate the update--they simply provide the map data which is readily available: "We at HERE maps do not create the map updates for your vehicle, our relationship with Nissan is as follows: Our company collects the map data and provides it to the vehicle manufacturer (in this case, Nissan), the vehicle manufacturer implements our data and creates the map updates, then the vehicle contracts us to distribute their map updates. We have no further information regarding the map updates beyond the information provided to us by Nissan."

I've escalated the issue to the top at Nissan Consumer Affairs and their response was "There is no update. We don't know why there is no update and we are unwilling to ask Engineering for an explanation or to try to do anything about it." 

Based on public sales figures, there are probably about 250,000 2014/2015 Rogues with Nav affected by this defect. It appears that only a Class Action Suit will yield some answers--I think they should either compensate affected owners or fix the problem. If anyone else has been affected by this, please reply below. 

Thanks...


----------



## cjford54 (Dec 26, 2017)

I have a 2015 Rouge purchased in December 2014 that I have been trying to get an update for. I did not know about the technical issues but have complained on surveys and also to Consumer Affairs. I am supposedly on some list when it becomes available. I don't want to use my phone, I want to use the navigation system I paid for.


----------



## MartyD (Dec 26, 2017)

I have a 2015 Rogue. Map updates are not available. Nissan Connect doesn't work. It appears that the "head unit" for the 2014 and 2015 Rogues are "orphans". Rented a Hyundai Sonata. It didn't have nav but had Android Auto. The phone connected to the car via a USB cord. The maps from your phone (Google) displayed on the screen and supported voice commands. Traffic was included. Far superior to the garbage that Nissan charges you extra for. I believe the 2018 Rogues will have Android Auto.


----------



## yohnie1 (Feb 27, 2018)

I have a 2015 rogue, which I bought new. There have never been any updates for maps available since I bought it. I have gotten the same runaround with navigation.com, Nissan customer care, been put on the "infamous list". Nissan customer care sent me to the dealer. They cannot help. They say it's Nissan. Nissan says it's navigation. Navigation has nothing in the works for this update and they say it's Nissan. It's someone's issue. I paid extra to have the navigation on this car for convenience. It can't even get me to the Nissan dealer correctly! nor does it have streets in my town show up. It's virtually useless. I believe class action suit to replace the navigation system with the most up to date version or refund money back would be viable.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Out of curiousity is your sat nav and map software on a micro sd card? If so I am wondering if you could buy the needed map updates through naviextras. And then just replace the map files with new ones?
https://www.naviextras.com/shop/portal/newCatalog?area=7&selectedTab=3


----------



## yohnie1 (Feb 27, 2018)

I asked about doing that and I was told it wouldn't work


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I see that Nissan uses a full-size sd card. Has anybody tried using an sd card reader and seeing if you can copy files to it from your computer? Seems ridiculous that you cannot update software on a unit you own.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-Nissan-GPS-Navigation-SD-Data-Card-Part-25920-9HS0A-/122850989398

this might be the updated version
https://www.ebay.com/p/Nissan-Conne.../512332930?_trksid=p2047675.l2644#UserReviews

https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/parts-list/2017-nissan-altima-sedan/audio-visual.html 

shows 3 different cards for Altimas. I can't see why Nissan would have different sd cards for every model. Sorry, I can't be of more help.


----------



## yohnie1 (Feb 27, 2018)

That's for Latinas. I have a rogue. The dealer told me that you can not interchange as cards from different models or years. He told me they tried before and it doesn't sync with the system to allow it to work unless it's year and model are matched with the sd card


----------



## cjford54 (Dec 26, 2017)

I have been in contact with my Nissan dealer about a refund and they tell me it is a Nissan corporate problem. Talked to them and they escalated it. When they called back they said that it was working as it should when it was purchased and refused to take any responsibility for the issue.


----------



## mdphm2 (Mar 6, 2018)

I JUST purchased a 2015 SL Premium. Wish I would have known this beforehand. I agree that; my decision for this vehicle were for the bells and whistles. Why utilize a separate device when the vehicle is equipped with one? Now I'm disgusted.

LATEST FROM NISSAN NAVIGATION: "We are working on a new map update for this vehicle. At this time a new map update is not available for purchase. Please contact customer service if you have any questions."

Time will tell....


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, I think that is ridiculous. In your shoes, I would be contacting one of the eBay sellers to see if they have information on how and if one of their sd cards would work with updated maps. In my experience, you cannot always count on the part department knowing anything about interchangeable parts between models. As I said earlier, I very much doubt that Nissan uses completely different programs and sd cards for each model with sat nav.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well heck I was looking here

Nissan Navigation Map Updates | Home | HERE

And as I thought most models share the nav card with others, but somehow 2014 and 15 Rogues are not included. You can update a 2011-2013. And I also checked and you can for a 2015 XTrail which is the same as the US Rogue, but they only have updates for Mexican maps. They even have updates for 2014-15 Muranos, Altimas, Maximas, Sentras, Xterras, Versas, Titans, Frontiers etc, but somehow not for 2014 and 2015 Rogues. Very mysterious....


----------



## Peavey (Mar 14, 2018)

*2015 Rogue*

NO UPDATE YET! I would be interested in a class action lawsuit as well. If they have a known problem, it should be addressed. This is a feature that I paid top dollar for and now it is basically useless. I have been a Nissan owner all the way back to Datsun. This would be a deal breaker for me on my going forward purchases.


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

Be wary of putting something into your electronics of which Nissan did not approve. May void the warranty. Also may create other problems. I have a non-Nissan vehicle and I got a free nav. update when the car was three years old. Some graphics changed, but nothing else. That was about five years ago and I see no reason to spend $250 for an update. Also, it had to be done at the dealership because it took 4 hours with the power on. Not to mention to insure all the other electronics worked after updating.

If most current info is that important, get the Garmin. Otherwise you will always being paying for updates that may not be the most current info anyway.

Another option is to search for the name and mailing address of the Nissan USA CEO and then write him a for real paper letter. Know from experience that it works - and quickly.

As for a class action lawsuit, good luck with that. Especially with the changing judicial system in the US.


----------



## RichardFW (Apr 26, 2018)

*Map Update Rogue 2015 and 2014*

Hi, All, I have been going round and round with Nissan on this for 2 years. They finally changed the message on the map update site to say they are working on an update. There will never be an update for these units. The reason is that Nissan (actually Bosch the maker of the unit) had a patent infringement suit against them on these units. The suit was by Affinity Labs of Texas, LLC. (Filed 10/1/2014) Under the settlement, they cannot do anything to make the units work better. I called them on it and told them they would never update these maps. That's when they changed the message to say they are working on a update, but that is bogus. They just want to throw everyone off. It may very well be that a class action suit is the only way to fix the problem. The 2016 models and beyond have units that work. What a ripoff!!


----------



## Dallas UCF Knight (May 17, 2018)

Sskraly said:


> Of course people can use their phones as a Nav, that's not the point. We purchased a vehicle with a Navigation system (which costs more than a vehicle without Nav) and it is expected that any vehicle's Navigation system can be updated or else it becomes useless. To be clear, there ARE UPDATES AVAILABLE for 2011-2013 and 2016 onward. Only 2014 and 2015 are affected, so it is clearly a vehicle defect. Navigation.com told me that it is Nissan's responsibility to generate the update--they simply provide the map data which is readily available: "We at HERE maps do not create the map updates for your vehicle, our relationship with Nissan is as follows: Our company collects the map data and provides it to the vehicle manufacturer (in this case, Nissan), the vehicle manufacturer implements our data and creates the map updates, then the vehicle contracts us to distribute their map updates. We have no further information regarding the map updates beyond the information provided to us by Nissan."
> 
> I've escalated the issue to the top at Nissan Consumer Affairs and their response was "There is no update. We don't know why there is no update and we are unwilling to ask Engineering for an explanation or to try to do anything about it."
> 
> ...


I have a 2014 Rogue which I bought new and I have been checking for the Nav Update every 6 months for the past 2 years. I have escalated this up to the highest level at Nissan Consumer Affairs and they can't provide info on when this update will be available. It's frustrating because I live in the DFW area and they have built so many new roads and highways here that my Nissan Nav system is almost worthless. I now use my smartphone and Google Maps more. Not sure what to do next.


----------



## Bondman (May 17, 2018)

I have tried via phone to Nissan Customer Support, the Nissan FB page and working with a friend who work on Nissan products and gotten nowhere. About every 2 months I bring it up again. Please do so as well. Early next year the 2014 Rogue fully loaded will be paid off. If the map situation is no resolved I will have to go elsewhere. I wish a class action suit would happen. This issue hurts the resale value of our cars. There are a lot of things I like about this suv. Frustrating.


----------



## GAllenB (Oct 19, 2018)

2014 Rogue SV.
After many phone calls to and from Nissan Consumer Affairs, this is the outcome.
Sadly I was told Nissan Corporate will not compensate customers who purchased these Navigation Systems because they were part of a purchased "Technology Package" and not an individual item. 
I was also told that Nissan did not manufacture the Rogue Navigation Systems and because they are not OEM, they aren't responsible.
One of the persons did admit that there are no updates nor are there any plans for updating the maps on these units in the future.
As the Navigation System is the heart of the whole Technology Package, shame on Nissan for screwing their customers by not supporting it.
I'm going to get a lawyer involved.


----------



## LB15Rogue (Sep 1, 2018)

Seriously? Nissan doesn't manufacture 80% of the parts that go in a car. Does that mean when a part doesn't work as it should they are not responsible because they didn't make the part? Seems like there is a good case here for a class action lawsuit.


----------



## Tom A (Nov 10, 2018)

I have called Nissan to resolve this problem several times for the last 3 years and they are keep telling the same thing again and again, that there are no update available for the model 2015 Rogue. A Class Action Lawsuit is the only alternative for this case.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Out of curiosity, if the issue is that Bosch sourced nav program cannot be updated, how is that the customers problem? Why can't they just issue a recall and replace the head units with a new one that can be updated?


----------



## Dallas UCF Knight (May 17, 2018)

Let me know when and where this class action lawsuit is going to take place


----------



## jgomez65 (Jan 27, 2019)

*(SOLVED) I got mine updated!!!*

Here is the official story as told by the executive specialist at Nissan's corporate office who helped me update my map.

Nissan hired a company to build the maps for the vehicles they built those two years (2014-2015) Then they stopped using that company (didn't specify why) So in order to update the maps, the actual radio/navigation system needs to be updated first to make it compatible with the new maps build by the company they are currently using. *The patch update code is NTB15-011* (I got this from a confirmation email from corporate)

Nissan mailed me the new SD Card. It says "Third Generation V10" 

They warned me not to install the SD card without the dealer installing the patch first; otherwise my whole radio/navigation system would brick. 

I took my car to the dealer and they installed the patch and put the new SD map card. (The executive specialist who helped me called ahead to let them know specifically what software patch they needed to install) 

The interface is almost identical to the old one, but you can tell the maps are displayed a little different. The technician told me that there is a second patch they need to apply to the radio/navigation system which is supposed to fix some bugs but they didn't have it in stock and they were going to order it. 

My recommendation is to talk directly to the technician in charge of audio at the dealer and ask him to search for this update patch code (NTB15-011) on their system. The previous times I had gone to the dealer and talked to the service advisors, they didn't know anything about this.

I am not sure why Nissan is withholding this update. Perhaps they are trying to figure out a way to include the patch in the new map SD card, so the user can do everything on their own, without having to pay extra to have the dealer do it, but this is just my opinion.

Anyway, I'm planning to post an update once the second patch is applied.

I hope this help you guys. At least now we know there is a way to update the maps!

* I tried to post a picture of the two SD cards side by side, but it didn't allow me to do it because this is my first post)


----------



## mabowden (Feb 8, 2019)

Would you mind sharing the Nissan part number for your updated SD card?


----------



## jgomez65 (Jan 27, 2019)

mabowden said:


> Would you mind sharing the Nissan part number for your updated SD card?


This is the description of the SD Card that came in the pack list:
U4411-0080-810NAM
Nissan Third Gen SD Map Update V10

I am not sure if the U4411-XXX is Nissan part number.

Again, ask the technician who works with audio at your dealer to search the code NTB15-011. I believe that is the code for the technical service bulletin.

I am still waiting for the second software update. I'll try to get as much information as possible from the technician when he install it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://x.nissanhelp.com/forums/latest-uploads/27649-ntb15-011-a.html

I cannot say I completely understand. That service bulletin dates back to 2015. From my reading of it, the possible issue is that it's your head unit that will not accept an updated map, so its software needs updating to get around this.

Why would you have to wait for the tech to get the patch in stock??? Its software, he/she should have it on their computer.


----------



## jgomez65 (Jan 27, 2019)

They told me that the software is not something they can download, they have to order either a CD or a USB drive with the software inside. 

The way I understood it, the original patch related to NTB15-011 is to make the unit compatible with the new map. The second software patch (the one I am waiting for) is to fix some bugs that were discovered after the original patch was applied.


----------



## LB15Rogue (Sep 1, 2018)

Did the charge you for the update? If so, how much?


----------



## hyattdoug (Mar 12, 2019)

Was at my dealership yesterday. Told me they are a dealership, I need to contact Nissan. Gave me the customer service number (888) 629-6279. Got nowhere. I was told they are a navigation company, not Nissan. Gave me Nissan number (800) 647-7261. I was given a case # for something no one has any information for. Was forwarded to Owner Services (855) 426-6628. Another person that had no information for me. He wanted to send me back to the Navigation Customer Service. Nissan has trained their staff well to say nothing and do nothing.

I get better consumer representation from Best Buy for a $500 laptop.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

It would have been nice if JGomez had specified what model he has. The bulletin he cited was for a 2014 Altima. Makes me wonder if he might not be driving a Rogue
https://x.nissanhelp.com/forums/local_links.php?linkid=4147&catid=888

and the updated map software number he provided is the latest Nissan map file
https://nissan.navigation.com/produ...nada/sku/U4411-0080-810NAM/en_US/NissanNA/USD

Problem is it does not mention anything about Rogue's prior to 2016, and there is no mention of a Bosch system. Has anybody found confirmation from Nissan or a dealer that what was suggested was actually done on a Rogue to update the software???


----------



## Irwin (Mar 16, 2019)

Has anyone ever brought a Class Action Lawsuit against Nissan for selling the 2014/2015 Nissan Rogues with the Navigation System and no Updates available?


----------



## azieba (Mar 24, 2019)

There is a way to do this yourself... See my post on another forum forums.********.com

Good Luck...


----------



## azieba (Mar 24, 2019)

It won't let me post urls since I am new but find the Rogue Forums section on a site called NICO CLUB.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here. I copied your post and inserted it here 
''Many of you have complained how Nissan has dropped the ball on the 2014/2015 and possibly 2016 Nissan Rogue map updates. After scrounging around different forums, I have learned that they either they had a corrupt firmware out there, or they changed firmware/map developers and the system was incompatible (hence no Navigation Map Updates) without doing a firmware upgrade which meant a trip to the dealership. 

There is a fix. In order to load the new maps you need to be on the latest firmware. However to get the firmware, you have pay Nissan Techs to install it since you are out of warranty. So the dealer charges about $150 to upgrade your firmware, and then another $150 to get the maps. You can do this yourself for less if you choose, below are the instructions. 

Most car manufacturers (Ford, Mitsubishi, Subaru, others) allow you to download the firmware and do the upgrades yourself. 

Luckily, a user on another forum was able to get the firmware for his or her Xterra when their technician left the USB Stick in the car by mistake. The Xterra, Altima, Rogue and others use the same NissanConnect Navigation system. 

To be able to get new maps, you need to do two things:
1. Upgrade the Firmware on your 2014/2015 and maybe 2016 Nav System to version D407 if you are not on that currently.
2. Buy new maps (either from the manufacture know as Here aka Nissan.navigation.com or via ebay)

I have used this process and was successful. I was on version D207 of the Navigation Firmware and Upgraded.

To determine if you have version D407 or newer you have to get into the secret diagnostic menu. The instructions are in the TSB below, but basically you hold down the Apps Button while turning the Tune knob 90 degrees left, then 90 right, then left and right again. You should see a system tab and you can get the details in there.

Here are the steps to upgrade your firmware:
1. Download Firmware on to your PC from this location:
https://www.thenewx.org/forum/12-electr ... ost4272548

2. Acquire an 8GB USB Stick (I believe the firmware uses a little over 3.6 GB of space, so a 4GB stick may work)

3. Format the USB Stick FAT32

4. Unzip the downloaded firmware to into a folder (default puts it into a folder on your PC called Xterra_Firmware)

5. Copy the contents of that XTerra_Fimware folder to the root of USB stick 

6. Download the NTB15-011 PDF Instructions which can be found here (may have to create free account and download by clicking the diskette icon) 
https://x.nissanhelp.com/forums/local_l ... &catid=888

7. Follow the instructions in the NTB on how to load the firmware into the system. It takes about 35-40 minutes, so I did it on my drive to work.

8. It will reboot when it is finished. It will then load the maps (takes a few min) and might cycle a few times. You will only lose your Bluetooth association to the phone so you will need to re-pair that, all other settings and info is retained.

Now that you have the new firmware, you are free to use any new maps (2016 or newer).
Here are the instructions for loading new maps:
1. Acquire maps from Nissan's Official map source which is HERE (formerly known as Navteq), links can be found on Nissans site, but ultimately they point to you Nissan.navigation.com. At the time of this writing maps were $150 + shipping for version 10

OR

1. Acquire maps from Ebay purchasing used SD cards from previous Nissans. You can also purchase unused from Nissan Dealers online or locally. Here are the part numbers for your Rogue:
2018 Update is Version 9 and is part# 25920 9HT0A 
2019 Update is Version 10 and is part# 25920 9HT0B 

I was able to do V9 as that was the only thing reasonably priced on ebay at the time of my purchase (since I was trying to figure it out, I wasn't ready to shell out $150 as test).

2. Install the maps, by starting the car, powering on the radio and removing the current SD Card (behind the cover next to the CD slot).

3. Insert the card and follow the on screen instructions. It will look the same as below in the video that someone made. 




4. Mine did two different map component upgrades, with reboots in between which it did on its own, so you may have multiple upgrades. 

5. After all the updates are complete, it may take a few minutes for it to find your location based on the satellites.

With this you should be done.... And now for future maps, just order latest maps for a 2016 Nissan Rogue as your radio is now current to 2016 code.

Thank you to all the people who posted on those sites or created videos, with out their info, I couldn't assemble this how-to.

Hope this helps!''

Well done for this, I am sure it will help some people.


----------



## azieba (Mar 24, 2019)

Thank you, however it appears that the links to the firmware at thenewx and the NTB pdf at nissanhelp didn't copy over correctly. Until I get enough street cred to post links, anyone can feel free to message me and I will provide them links.


----------



## jgomez65 (Jan 27, 2019)

I own a Nissan Rogue 2015. I can confirm that the update works. Mine was done by the dealer. 

Once again, ask the service advisor that they look up on their system the update NTB15-011. That particular number will show on their system.

Unfortunately I don't have enough points in this forum to post images, but if you send me your email on private message, I can send you a screenshot of the actual email I got from Nissan specifying the update that needed to by applied (NTB15-011) along with a picture of the SD card I got from Nissan with the new map.


----------



## PermanentVacation (Apr 4, 2019)

*2014-2015 Rogue Navigation Can't be updated*

This is my first post in a forum, so please excuse me for any "faux pas". 
the
My 2014 Rogue had Version D025 firmware. I tried downloading the D407, but it took way too long. I decided, to take my Rogue to Woodchester Nissan in Mississauga, ON, Canada - they were unaware of the firmware update and stale GPS map issue. 

I paid Woodchester $150, to have my firmware updated - so indeed the D025 can be updated. 

My question is which 2019 maps do I purchase? is the V10 the same across the board?

Thanks.
PermanentVacation


----------



## PermanentVacation (Apr 4, 2019)

I would also like to note that Woodchester Nissan did not refer to the Service Bulletin about the firmware update D407. The Service Adviser told me they would hook the car up to see if an update was available, if the system didn't indicate an update there would be no charge.


----------



## azieba (Mar 24, 2019)

V10 is for US and Canada

You can buy it from them and it is known as V10 or Part # U4411-0080-810NAM
Or you can buy it from your dealer as Nissan Part# 25920 9HT0B 


Since I am new, the link will not post but you want to go to Nissan (dot) Navigation (dot) Com and select 2016 model year. You can find it on ebay cheaper sometimes. You can search for either part number on Ebay. 

Just to set expectations, factory maps are generally much further behind than you would see on google. For example, I have the v10, 2019 maps released a few months ago and it doesn't include the subdivision behind ours that was started in 2015/2016.


----------



## PermanentVacation (Apr 4, 2019)

Will I require a password or Product Key if I purchase the maps from eBay?


----------



## azieba (Mar 24, 2019)

No as long as you buy an official maps card, All you do is plug it in and the system will recognize and update just like in the YouTube video above.


----------



## Irwin (Mar 16, 2019)

We spend a significant amount to add the Navigation System to the 2014 Rogue. Has anyone ever spoken to a lawyer regarding a Class Action Law Suit against Nissan regarding the inability to update the 2014 & 2015 Navigation System.


----------



## azieba (Mar 24, 2019)

Irwin, I hear you, however, I am not sure that it would work. There are two issues with this thought and while I am not a lawyer, I don't think it would work because: 
- First is that they are out of warranty (ie Bumper to Bumper) so Nissan does not need to cover it as it is not a safety issue. And if you bought an extended warranty, Nissan can handle your request by doing the upgrade above. 

- Second, I believe the Navigation unit is included, meaning not an option, on the SL Trim. So you get leather, and a bunch of other things, so technically you are not just paying for the Navigation, it is just included in the package. I don't believe it was an option on SV or lower trims. The spin there is, you didn't pay for it, Nissan gave it to you free with the SL package of other goodies.


So while Nissan has the ability to make it right, they are only doing it on a case by case basis with the process above because it doesn't make much business sense in paying workers to manage a recall when there is not enough people complaining. There are far more serious and costly issues that car manufacturers play this game with (ie the current Honda CRV Engine Oil/Coolant issue with the 1.5 Turbos or historically the earlier Nissan Pathfinder coolant in the trans issue). My point it, car manufacturers do this all the time with more serious issues because recalls are costly. In this case, if they go to court, they can just say -- you didn't by the Nav, we gave it too you when you chose the leather SL package.


----------



## PermanentVacation (Apr 4, 2019)

Just installed V10 in our 2014 Nissan Roque. At first glance it appears to be working . Will try out for the next few days to see if there are any issues.


----------



## menyouca (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi PermanentVacation
Do you want to share, how exactly you have installed the updates for Rogue 2014 and if it works fine now.
Would appreciate if you can share the links to update the firmware and how/where did you get the updates from.
Thanks kindly


----------



## PermanentVacation (Apr 4, 2019)

As I mentioned in my previous post, I went to a dealership to see if a firmware upgrade was available - there would be no charge had there not been available. Fortunately, it was updated to D407 (cost was approx. $150). I purchased a new copy of the V10 maps from Home (formerly Navteq) as they offered a 30 day return policy. The V10 map was in $usd and was about $278 cdn.
The map looks a bit different but functionality is the same. So far i haven't experienced any issues. I can't speak to the SiriusXM traffic services as I don't subscribe. I'll admit this was albeit an expensive project, however, in Canada we don't get unlimited data on our phones, Google Maps and Waze would be too expensive to use. Hope this helps. Thanks for everyone's help in this forum.


----------



## clarkwr1 (May 6, 2019)

Hi, entered in error, Sorry


----------



## azieba (Mar 24, 2019)

Updated Links:

You can download the firmware to your PC from this location -> https://www.thenewx.org/forum/12-el...ro-4x-rf-stereo-touchsceen-8.html#post4272548

You can download the Nissan Technical Service Bulletin from this location -> https://x.nissanhelp.com/forums/local_links.php?linkid=4147&catid=888 . The Altima and the Rogue have the same radio - the TSB is Nissan's official procedure for install.


----------



## J0llyR3d (Jun 6, 2019)

*Thank you*

Thank you for posting all this information. Was able to update my wife's head unit to allow the new v10 navigation SD card to function. It is a 2015 Nissan Rouge SL AWD.


----------



## justLearnin (Jun 27, 2019)

I had to register to help the OP.

I had a similar issue with my 15 Rogue and my 13 Altima. I contacted infotainment.com and bought the OEM '18 Altima navigation unit with the carplay / android auto and the updated maps for a decent price and it took me about 10 minutes to take apart my dash and install it myself. I have the base altima that comes out of factory with the am/fm radio. They have one for the Rogue too that I want so bad that has the carplay function too that will fit into a 2014 Rogue / Rogue Sport - 2018 Rogue / Rogue Sport as well as the Rogue Select head unit. 

Thought it might help if you had options instead of spending 3,000 to get the new 18 rogue unit from nissan and another 300 to get it installed only to find out none of the safety features need to get programmed and hooked up to a module.


----------



## jasmondelle (Jul 22, 2019)

Any proper solution ?


----------



## RogueMan1 (Aug 12, 2019)

Hello! 2015 Rogue SL. Version D322. Followed the instructions and received this error:


A status message “Update Failed !” is displayed with a direction to “Insert update media” while a countdown from 60 is displayed. The audio system then reboots (Nissan Logo appears), and then will restart the countdown.
Please help! Thanks!


----------



## RogueMan1 (Aug 12, 2019)

RogueMan1 said:


> Hello! 2015 Rogue SL. Version D322. Followed the instructions and received this error:
> 
> 
> A status message “Update Failed !” is displayed with a direction to “Insert update media” while a countdown from 60 is displayed. The audio system then reboots (Nissan Logo appears), and then will restart the countdown.
> Please help! Thanks!


Solved my own problem! I had to use a different USB drive (older one). Now at D407. Map time!


----------



## TerrisRogue (Aug 16, 2019)

I just recently had my 2015 Rogue SL AWD in the shop for routine maintenance and got the folks to update the software to D407 (and they did it for free). Ordered a database for a 2016 Rogue (based on the part number above) and loaded it and it worked. So I guess all is good now.


----------



## Ruthp (Aug 6, 2019)

jgomez65 said:


> *(SOLVED) I got mine updated!!!*
> 
> Here is the official story as told by the executive specialist at Nissan's corporate office who helped me update my map.
> 
> ...


Hey did you ever get the second patch? I had my dealer do the first one, at first it didn't seem to work. But after a month or so it suddenly displayed maps( this was after a 3-4 hr trip so maybe that's what did the trick??? But now it's off again..sigh. Seems to have something to do with cold weather? Anyway was wondering if a second patch solves this issue??


----------



## mabowden (Feb 8, 2019)

azieba said:


> Updated Links:
> 
> You can download the firmware to your PC from this location -> https://www.thenewx.org/forum/12-el...ro-4x-rf-stereo-touchsceen-8.html#post4272548
> 
> You can download the Nissan Technical Service Bulletin from this location -> https://x.nissanhelp.com/forums/local_links.php?linkid=4147&catid=888 . The Altima and the Rogue have the same radio - the TSB is Nissan's official procedure for install.


Azieba, the firmware that you post above from "thenewx.org" is for an XTerra. Do you know for certain that this firmware is the same for the 2014-2015 Rogue?


----------



## meowing (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm Having trouble getting the firmware to update. I downloaded the xterra_firmware.7z onto a thumb drive and found the NTB15-011 PDF Instructions and I get to where the application screen is suppose to pop up and I get a message Saying "Download is not possible because media is not suitable for this device. please use NissanConnect software download image only," instead of the application screen. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Kevin D. (May 26, 2020)

I tried several times to get Nissan to update the maps for my 2015 Rogue I paid top dollar for new with the navigation system. Finally gave them six months to get it done or else I would sell my Nissan and would never own another. Six months and one day kater, I sold it and am a happy Toyota owner since.


----------



## ElectronicsLA (Apr 17, 2021)

I pretty much found the correct part needed to update the solution of not having a proper navigation card system on file, real simple - just plug and play, things go smooth and you're off to the races! 

25920-9ht0b Card


----------



## Alexmtz31 (Apr 29, 2021)

quadraria10 said:


> Here. I copied your post and inserted it here
> ''Many of you have complained how Nissan has dropped the ball on the 2014/2015 and possibly 2016 Nissan Rogue map updates. After scrounging around different forums, I have learned that they either they had a corrupt firmware out there, or they changed firmware/map developers and the system was incompatible (hence no Navigation Map Updates) without doing a firmware upgrade which meant a trip to the dealership.
> 
> There is a fix. In order to load the new maps you need to be on the latest firmware. However to get the firmware, you have pay Nissan Techs to install it since you are out of warranty. So the dealer charges about $150 to upgrade your firmware, and then another $150 to get the maps. You can do this yourself for less if you choose, below are the instructions.
> ...


Could you please provide the link again it doesn't take you right to where the update is please and thank you.


----------



## Alexmtz31 (Apr 29, 2021)

I tried to go get the download but the links don't take it right to it.... Can anyone explain please


----------



## Owens (Jun 11, 2021)

I have the same issue with my 2014 Nissan Rogue Nav unit. One of the reasons I purchased the pre-owned SL model was to get the Nav unit. Much to my surprise no updates for the unit - dealer sure didn't mention it when I purchased the vehicle. Needless to say I was upset - I tried going through the dealer - same runaround, need to deal with Nissan. When dealing with Nissan they indicated that it was a Nav issue and they were working on it. Finally I worked for a better part of a day working my way up through Nissan Canada and was finally able to talk to one of the Marketing Manager for Nissan Canada. They indicated that it was in the works but would not commit to any timeline. After a considerable period of time on the phone I was able to get them to provide me with an after market GPS unit of my choice. This obviously does not resolve the issue with the Nav unit - but at least it was something. I will say I will not purchase another Nissan product - if Nissan will not address a problem like the Nav unit they will unlikely address other design or engineering issues.


----------



## suszin (12 mo ago)

FYI - I have Nissan 2015 Rogue and updated the audio to D407 (paid to have it installed at the dealership) and then purchased the latest Rogue 2016 SD from Nissan site (on sale now for $99) and installed it with no issue. I have not had to test the GPS in finding a new location, but will update this thread if I found issues.


----------



## suszin (12 mo ago)

The GPS occasionally will say "No SD card is inserted. Please use a Nissan SD card only" . If I remove and re-insert in the card it works. I did not close the SD cover completely.


----------

